
Microsoft curls too - etu
https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2018/01/13/microsoft-curls-too/
======
etu
Seems to have been reposted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16140799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16140799)

Check that link for discussions, this post was 10 hours older but meh.

